
Show HN: Currents API - News access through request - raddledsplash
Access news from 11 languages over 30 countries. <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;currentsapi.services" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;currentsapi.services</a>
======
darrenwestall
I’m keen to use it but I want to know it won’t disappear overnight - can you
tell me more about the team behind it?

